

LilyCMS open sourced - Big data content repository built on HBase+Solr - DEinspanjer
http://www.lilycms.org/lily/index.html

======
stevennoels
It's way cool to be noted here already, but just give us another 12-15 hours
or so to actually open up the source tree.

~~~
stevennoels
We're live, out and open: bit.ly/lilynosqlout - enjoy!

